# Mobbing an Schulen?



## marion9394 (11. Mai 2009)

Hey Ihr,

da in dem Schwulenbeitrag so viele geschrieben haben das wohl auch genug wegen anderem Zeug gemobbt wird wollte ich da einfach nochmal nachfragen...

Ist es wirklich soo derbe geworden das man sogar gemobbt wird wenn die Mutter alleinerziehen ist? nur in der Schule oder auch anderswo?

Ich zum Beispiel wurde früher immer wegen meinen total schiefen (gott sei dank gerichteten) zähnen gehänselt... hatte damals auch nicht soo die schöne zeit... 

aber wenn ich das so höre das man sogar gemobbt wird weil man keine markenklamotten hat?? phu...

LG


----------



## cM2003 (11. Mai 2009)

Zwischen Mobben und Hänseln/Ärgern besteht ein großer Unterschied. Mobben ist so ein neumodischer Begriff, den die Meisten gar nicht richtig deuten können. Mobbing geht weit über ein "haha die hat schiefe Zähne" hinaus.

Hab mich mal in der Berufsschule mit dem Thema auseinander gesetzt und vor der Schule einen Vortrag halten müssen. Ist aber zu ausführlich, als dass ich das während meiner Arbeitszeit hier schreiben könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## marion9394 (11. Mai 2009)

na das ist schon klar, das manche schon sagen sie werden gemobbt wenn sie nur schief angeguckt werden...

aber wirklich gemobbt werden weil man zb kein tolles handy hat oder keine markenklamotten das find ich hart... mir mag das nicht in den kopf gehen das es wirklich leute gibt die sich für sowas interessieren! Mir persönlich ist doch das wurscht was leute anhaben...


----------



## Philister (11. Mai 2009)

ich behaupte, gemobbt wird vor allem wer schwäche zeigt/nach opfer riecht. der grund ist dabei wohl relativ egal.


----------



## Greshnak (11. Mai 2009)

Ich wurde schon um die 3 mal gemobbt (In der Grundschule, in der 5ten und in der 7ten) und das war gar nix wegen schiefe Zähne, keine markenklamotten usw, sondern den hat das einfach nur Spaß gemacht mehr nicht, die wollten nur Spaß haben, einen schwachen zu ärgern bis er weint usw.


----------



## cM2003 (11. Mai 2009)

Das größte Problem ist einfach das, dass sehr viele meinen sich auf so eine Weise profilieren zu müssen. Schließlich sind sie in so einer Situation ja einer anderen Person überlegen, was wiederum etwas "attraktives" ausstrahlt.

Aber wie gesagt: Viele interpretieren in Ärgern direkt ein Mobbing, was damit aber noch nichts gemein hat. Mobbing bezieht sich auf die Psyche mit dem Ziel jemanden fertig zu machen, meist um ihn rauszuekeln, z.B. aus einer Firma. Die Hänseleien an der Schule haben ja einen komplett gegensätzlichen Ansatz. Wenn das Objekt der Begierde, sprich das Opfer, nicht mehr da ist, gibt es keinen mehr um zu zeigen wie toll man doch ist. Das Ziel ist dort also nicht jemanden raus zu ekeln.

Aber wie gesagt, um das zu konkretisieren ist das hier die falsche Plattform und vorallem die falsche Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ich meinen Vortrag noch aufm PC hab werde ich ihn mal posten.
Er ist übrigens unter Berücksichtigung von Unterhaltungen mit Psychologen während meiner Recherche entstanden.


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Mai 2009)

Mobbing ist die gezielte ausgrenzung einer Person aus einer gemeinschaft wobei das wiederrum durch körperliche gewalt oder psyische gewalt (ignorieren der person oder ständige psychische angriffe) erfolgen kann


----------



## Minastirit (11. Mai 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> Hey Ihr,
> 
> da in dem Schwulenbeitrag so viele geschrieben haben das wohl auch genug wegen anderem Zeug gemobbt wird wollte ich da einfach nochmal nachfragen...
> 
> ...



aleinerziehend .. mein lehrer in der 5ten klasse hatte was dagegen .. der hat meiner mutter mal gesagt : ihr seit ja nichtmal eine richtige famlilie .. beim rektor war er dann auf einma ganz ruhig.
anonsten nunja kommt auf die schule an gibt solche da braucht man markenhosen um cool zu sein und anderen reichts wenn du selber du bist. im grunde genommen isses immer so der stärke mobt den schwächeren. weil er weis das er sich nicht wehrt.

nunja ich wurd auch am anfang aber habe mich gewert und am ende wurd ich auch nimmer. oft wollen viele nur testen wie weit sie gehen können .. kinder halt ;D
aber wirklich der liebste der niemanden fertig gemacht hat war ich ja auch nie (wobei ich nie wirklich fies gemobt habe wie deine mutter ist nen xxxx oder sowas da ich das einfach nur peinlich finde)


----------



## spectrumizer (11. Mai 2009)

Suchfunktion - Das Thema wurde schon breitgetreten.

** http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=95269

Danke!


----------



## Night falls (11. Mai 2009)

Ich find mobbing schon ZIEMLICH unterhaltsam. Ob es nun in der Schule ist oder im Internetz.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (11. Mai 2009)

Ich wurde in der 8. Klasse ziemlich heftig gemobbt. Wir sind damals umgezogen und ich musste mich schweren Herzens von meiner damaligen Stufe trennen.
Bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt hatte ich nie Probleme mit meinen Mitschülern, war beliebt, selbstbewusst und hatte einen großen Freundeskreis. 
Dann wechselte ich von einem staatlichen auf ein privates Gymnasium, dass von der katholischen Kirche finanziert wurde. Die Schule hatte einen ausgezeichneten Ruf und bot den Schülern viele Möglichkeiten, die staatliche Schulen schon aus finanziellen Gründen nicht bieten können. 

Kaum hatte mich mein zukünftiger Klassenlehrer meinen neuen Mitschülern vorgestellt, ging schon am ersten Tag der Terror los. 
Obwohl ich versucht habe, mich den anderen gegenüber offen und freundlich zu verhalten, war ich sofort der Bumann. 
Das Miteinander in der Klasse muss aber auch schon vorher schlimm gewesen sein, denn mein Klassenlehrer versuchte alles, um ein Zusammengehörigkeitsgefühl zu schaffen. 
Ich wurde damals unter anderem wegen meiner Kreativität und meiner Intelligenz ausgestoßen. Lernen hat mir Spaß bereitet und ich habe meine Hausaufgaben immer mit sehr viel Sorgfalt angefertigt. Da der Rest der Klasse diese meistens nicht mal gemacht hatte, bekam ich jeden Tag ihren Unmut zu spüren. 
Dazu kam die Tatsache, dass ich mich für Schwächere eingesetzt habe und mir Lästereien und Gezicke schon damals zuwider waren.

Wenn einer der Lehrer nach den Hausaufgaben fragte, schüttelten alle ungläubig mit dem Kopf. Da kam es natürlich nicht so gut, wenn auf meinem Tisch die bearbeitete Hausaufgabe lag. Nicht, dass jemand denkt, ich wäre ein Streber oder Klugscheißer gewesen, nein, ich habe einfach nur Freude am lernen gehabt. 
Meine Eltern haben darauf geachtet, dass ich meine Hausaufgaben mache und meine schulischen Pflichten erfülle. Und für mich war das ganz selbstverständlich, weil ich gerne zur Schule gegangen bin. 
Nach weiteren Vorfällen dieser Art, nahmen mir einige meine Mitschüler vor dem Unterricht meine Unterlagen ab und verbrannten bzw. zerissen sie. 
Man wollte ja sicher gehen, dass auch wirklich niemand aus der Reihe tanzt. 

Ein weiterer Grund, mich herumzuschubsen, war die Tatsache, dass ich damals immer recht teure und aktuelle Klamotten trug. 
Mein Vater hat immer sehr darauf geachtet, dass meine Kleidung etwas aushält und ich in der Schule vernünftig aussehe. Kaum kam ich mit einem adidas-Shirt und teuren Turnschuhen zur Schule, wurde mir im Unterricht Tinte drauf gekippt. Alternativ wurden die Sachen beim Sportunterricht gestohlen. 

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: auf dringendes Anraten meiner Lehrer haben mich meine Eltern nach der 9. Klasse wieder von der Schule genommen und auf eine andere staatliche Schule gesteckt. Und dort habe ich dann auch wieder Leute kennengelernt, die Anstand und Benehmen besitzen. 
Und obwohl diese Schule nicht diesen unglaublich guten Ruf hatte, waren die Schüler nett, kameradschaftlich und rücksichtsvoll. 
Heute bin ich froh, meine restliche Schulzeit dort verbracht zu haben, denn die Freundschaften, die ich dort geschlossen habe, möchte ich nicht mehr missen.


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Mai 2009)

Da ich auch auf ner privaten Schule war stelle ich hiermit einfach mal die ganz spektakuläre Vermutung an

Auf Privatschulen ist es schlimmer als auf saatlichen Schulen!

Weil, dort alle Kiddies meinen ihre Eltern währen so reich und sie könnten sihc alles erlauben und wären sowieso die coolsten.


----------



## ZuluheadProject (11. Mai 2009)

Was ich an meiner Schule so alles mitkrieg is schon derb:

Da bricht die eine mal im Englisch unterricht zusammen 
der nächste zeigt uns an....

Aber so direkt wegen nem bestimmte grund war sowas nie... eher immer so in richtung schwäche gezeigt und wurde/wird man psychisch fertig gemacht



MfG Zuluhead


----------



## Melih (11. Mai 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> Kaum hatte mich mein zukünftiger Klassenlehrer meinen neuen Mitschülern vorgestellt, ging schon am ersten Tag der Terror los.
> Obwohl ich versucht habe, mich den anderen gegenüber offen und freundlich zu verhalten, war ich sofort der Bumann.
> Das Miteinander in der Klasse muss aber auch schon vorher schlimm gewesen sein, denn mein Klassenlehrer versuchte alles, um ein Zusammengehörigkeitsgefühl zu schaffen.
> Ich wurde damals unter anderem wegen meiner Kreativität und meiner Intelligenz ausgestoßen. Lernen hat mir Spaß bereitet und ich habe meine Hausaufgaben immer mit sehr viel Sorgfalt angefertigt. Da der Rest der Klasse diese meistens nicht mal gemacht hatte, bekam ich jeden Tag ihren Unmut zu spüren.
> Dazu kam die Tatsache, dass ich mich für Schwächere eingesetzt habe und mir Lästereien und Gezicke schon damals zuwider waren.



Die haben dich gemobbt weil du die einzige warst die ihre Hausaufgaben gemacht hat? Wäre ich einer von denen gewesen hätt ich dich nicht gemobbt sondern die Hausaufgaben  immer abgeschrieben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Mai 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Die haben dich gemobbt weil du die einzige warst die ihre Hausaufgaben gemacht hat? Wäre ich einer von denen gewesen hätt ich dich nicht gemobbt sondern die Hausaufgaben  immer abgeschrieben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


XD so muss es laufen!

Witzig wir hatten für sowas ne art Arbeitsteilung einer hat Englisch gemacht, einer Deutsch, mathe, etc. und zum schluss hams alle abgeschrieben


----------



## marion9394 (11. Mai 2009)

wir hatten an der realschule nen recht derben mathelehrer... der hatte immer einen schüler an die tafel geholt und der musste dann irgendwas vorne ausrechnen... klingt normal. allerdings hatte dieser mensch keinen taschenrechner zugelassen und einen dann dermaßen fertig gemacht wenn etwas nicht stimmte... desweiteren gab es minuspunkte wenn man das minuszeichen nicht genau in der mitte von so einem kästl gemacht hat.... man wurde dann immer von ihm als geistiger tiefflieger bezeichnet -.-

ich stand irgendwann total auf seinem kiker, da mein nachhilfeleher ihm mit anwalt gedroht hatte als er einen rechenweg den man in der realschule nicht lernt nicht durchgehen lassen wollte... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: hihi ich hätte die hausaufgaben vielleicht auch mal machen sollen -vielleicht hätte ich mir dann den nachhilfelehrer gespart ;D


----------



## Melih (11. Mai 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> XD so muss es laufen!



Naja ich war schon immer ein Mensch der nur sachen gemacht hat, wenn es ihm ein Vorteil bringt, und allein aus dem Grund das sie eine Hausaufgabenabschreibquelle (was für ein Wort o-0) ist, wäre ich freundlich zu ihr.


----------



## Tikume (11. Mai 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> wir hatten an der realschule nen recht derben mathelehrer... der hatte immer einen schüler an die tafel geholt und der musste dann irgendwas vorne ausrechnen... klingt normal. allerdings hatte dieser mensch keinen taschenrechner zugelassen


Taschenrechner waren bei uns nie zugelassen, ich würde das als normal empfinden.
Über den Rest kann man sich natürlich streiten.


----------



## Kono (shat) (11. Mai 2009)

ich bin zwar auch schon lange aus der schule raus, aber gemobbt wurde schon immer
es ist nur etwas mehr geworden
die härte an sich, scheint aber gleich geblieben zu sein


----------



## Melih (11. Mai 2009)

Zu den Taschenrechner:

Als ich noch zur Schule ging hatten wir nur Taschenrechner bei Aufgaben mit Formeln , sonst nie


----------



## marion9394 (11. Mai 2009)

ich habe glaub ich das letze mal in der 5ten klasse irgendwas mit dem kopf gerechnet... da durften wir dann offiziell die taschenrechner haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (11. Mai 2009)

> Als ich noch zur Schule ging hatten wir nur Taschenrechner bei Aufgaben mit Formeln , sonst nie


Was zur Hölle meinst du denn mit "Aufgaben mit Formeln"?


----------



## Melih (11. Mai 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Was zur Hölle meinst du denn mit "Aufgaben mit Formeln"?



zbs Volumen berechnung bei Figuren usw


----------



## marion9394 (11. Mai 2009)

x gleichungen und der ganze mumpitz, pytagoras etc etc...


----------



## Night falls (11. Mai 2009)

Also einfach Gleichungen im Allgemeinen, oder wie?
Das wären dann sämtliche Aufgaben ab ca. Klasse 7. ._.


----------



## Hotgoblin (11. Mai 2009)

Bis vor einem Jahr
wurde ich nur an meienr alten Schule
gemobt war echt schlimm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Echt scheiße das es voll viele machen...


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Mai 2009)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Echt scheiße das es voll viele machen...


das ergibt irgendwie sinn weil wenn nur die minderheit mobben würde wärs ja kein mobbing


----------



## Night falls (11. Mai 2009)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Bis vor einem Jahr
> wurde ich *nur* an meienr alten Schule
> gemobt war echt schlimm
> 
> ...


Wo wirst du denn jetzt zusätzlich gemobbt?


----------



## Hotgoblin (11. Mai 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Wo wirst du denn jetzt zusätzlich gemobbt?



Nein ich meinte bis vor einem Jahr wurde
ich gemobbt und an meiner neuen Schule 
nichtmehr ,aber sind auch wieder solche
Idioten wie auf meiner alten Schule.

Habe es wohl falsch formuliert.


----------



## Konov (11. Mai 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Ich find mobbing schon ZIEMLICH unterhaltsam. Ob es nun in der Schule ist oder im Internetz.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da schämst du dich zurecht. Willste mal sehen wie es ist, wenn man dich mobbt?


----------



## marion9394 (11. Mai 2009)

ich fands auch mal recht "unterhaltsam"... hatten in der grundschule so einen armen tropf der immer in den schrank gesperrt wurde. als jener welcher dann mit stühlen und büchern auf unseren lehrer losgegangen ist - fand ichs nicht mehr so prickelnd ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (11. Mai 2009)

> Da schämst du dich zurecht. Willste mal sehen wie es ist, wenn man dich mobbt?


Wieso sollte ich sehen wollen wie es ist gemobbt zu werden? Das wäre doch verrückt. :>


----------



## dragon1 (11. Mai 2009)

mal ehrlich , ich war schon oftmals auf beiden seiten, mobbender und gemobbter.
die ersten 4 klassen wurde ich immer gemobbt, weil kein fussbal, kein fernseher/nicht auf dem neusten stand usw.
spaeter hab ich mich "an die zeit angepasst", und mich in die gemeinschaft eingelebt, aber immer wieder gibt es "coolere", in ner coolen clique die markenklamotten tragen usw, die andere auf mich hetzen.
als ich leute selber gemobbt habe, war das mir selbst oft unbewusst, oder ich habe meinen ganzen frust ausgelassen indem ich schwaechere genauso gemein gemobbt habe wie ich davor wurde.
mittlerweile hab ich es gelernt damit anders umzugehen.


----------



## zenturionzi (11. Mai 2009)

na wayne ich bin nicht mehr in der Schule was die da machen die kiddis ist mir egal


----------



## sTereoType (11. Mai 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> mittlerweile hab ich es gelernt damit anders umzugehen.


...du spielst jetzt hexer und hast nen wichtel^^
btw: schickes zitat night falls xD


----------



## Night falls (11. Mai 2009)

> btw: schickes zitat night falls xD


Ich mags auch :>



> na wayne ich bin nicht mehr in der Schule was die da machen die kiddis ist mir egal


Ohwei - Mobbing gibts aber nicht nur in der Schule unter "kiddis". Du solltest aufpassen, dass du nicht im Job oder sonstwo wieder gemobbt wirst. :O


----------



## dragon1 (11. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> ...du spielst jetzt hexer und hast nen wichtel^^


was?


----------



## sTereoType (11. Mai 2009)

missverständnis,dachte der spruch mit dem hexer in deiner sig ist von dir, hab übersehen das es ein zitat von jemand anderes war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (11. Mai 2009)

hab`s mir gedacht^^


----------



## .noaH## (11. Mai 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Du solltest aufpassen, dass du nicht im Job oder sonstwo wieder gemobbt wirst. :O



Aber das du im Job gemobbt wirds ist eher unwarscheinlich.
Vllt. werden dort auch Mitarbeiter ausgegrenzt aber so aktives Mobbing ist ja mehr in der Schule.

Ausserdem ist man mit mitte 30 schon aus dem Alter raus.


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. Mai 2009)

.noaH## schrieb:


> Aber das du im Job gemobbt wirds ist eher unwarscheinlich.
> Vllt. werden dort auch Mitarbeiter ausgegrenzt aber so aktives Mobbing ist ja mehr in der Schule.
> 
> Ausserdem ist man mit mitte 30 schon aus dem Alter raus.



Wenn du dich da mal nicht täuschst... das ist bei weitem kein "Schulproblem"


----------



## Scrätcher (11. Mai 2009)

Mobbing kann man wohl überall treffen wo Menschen miteinander kommunizieren.

Manche tun es um jemanden ins "rethorische aus" zu manövrieren, also ihn praktisch "Mundtot" zu machen in dem sie ihn und all seine Argumente als lächerlich darstellen.

Andere machen es um sich selbst besser zu fühlen, man kann es auch einfach "Selbstbestätigungsgefühl in dem man Gleichwertige einfach Minderwerter darstellt". Was zum Beispiel bei Faschisten sehr beliebt ist. Der größte Teil von Faschisten hat in meinen Augen Minderwertigkeitskomplexe und kompensieren sie dadurch.

Dann gibt es noch das Jobmobbing in dem ein Konkurrent einfach rausgeekelt wird, oder ein Angestellter. Wenns nicht legal klappt sind sich halt manche für nichts zu schade.

Und wahrscheinlich noch ein paar mehr, die mir auf die Schnelle einfach nicht einfallen.

Im Job ist es natürlich extrem gefährlich weil es mit dem Verlust des Arbeitsplatzes und je nach dem wie gemobbt wurde, auch noch mit einem schlechten Zeugnis endet.

Deshalb ist es aber in jungen Jahren nicht gleich ungefährlicher! Stellen wir uns mal eine Klasse vor die in die Pubertät kommt. Plötzlich werden die Mädchen interessant die bisher doch nur als langweilige Spielverderber angesehen wurden. Schnell kristallsiert sich heraus, welches Mädel am meisten Fans hat. Das balzverhalten nimmt seinen lauf und jeder möchte gut darstehen! Leider geht es dann meistens in die Richtung, das dafür andere wieder erniedrigt werden. Weil es einfacher ist als sich wirklich kreative Gedanken zu machen. Dieser Junge der dann gemobbt wird, macht das selbe in der Pubertät mit. Und wenn er pech hat und seinem "Mobber" nicht gewachsen ist, fühlt er sich hilflos. Aus Hilflosigkeit entsteht Frust, aus Frust Wut und Wut wird zu Hass. Und wehe er hat eines Tages seinen Hass nicht unter Kontrolle. 

Ein älterer Mensch geht damit meistens gelassener um weil er schon mehr erlebt hat und weiß, es gibt immer einen Weg. Für Jugendliche hat es meist so ein Gefühl von "es wird sich nie was ändern".


Manchmal fängt es auch nur ganz harmlos an. Man macht Witze über eine Person, die vielleicht Anfangs noch mitmacht, weil sie denkt plötzlich dazu zu gehören. Und erst später wird ihr klar, das sie eigentlich nur als Witzfigur hingestellt wird. Andere denken sich "lieber über ihn als über mich!" Und viele Menschen mit einer großen Klappe haben nunmal den Nachteil: Veralbert man sie, kriegt man eine Retourkutsche. Dann gibt es noch Leute mit einer großen Klappe, die zwar austeilen aber nicht einstecken können. Und bei denen dann der Spaß aufhört wenn sie einstecken sollen und mit körperlicher Gewalt antworten.

Und vielleicht am wichtigsten: In jungen Jahren fängt ein Mensch an seinen Charakter zu prägen. Ist der erstmal versaut, wird man es nur mit viel Mühe und Not wieder hinkriegen.....


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Mai 2009)

.noaH## schrieb:


> Aber das du im Job gemobbt wirds ist eher unwarscheinlich.
> Vllt. werden dort auch Mitarbeiter ausgegrenzt aber so aktives Mobbing ist ja mehr in der Schule.
> 
> Ausserdem ist man mit mitte 30 schon aus dem Alter raus.


*hust* fail
es gibt auch mobbing in der arbeit und es ist genau so intensiv wie an schulen nur das es hiebei dann mal schnell um geld un karriere geht also vorsicht


----------



## Redryujin (11. Mai 2009)

Mobbing in der Schule gibts überall aber meistens gehen immer alle auf den schwächeren los.

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/2915162/Mobbing_in_der_Schule

keine ahnung ob es echt oder fake ist. Aber so siehts in vielen Schulen aus. 

Viele Filmen gerne ihre Taten noch und haben Spass dabei.

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/5033857/Mobbing_in_der_schule_xD

sowas ist einfach krank. 

Mobbing zu lehren gibts leider auch bei meiner Schule damals wurde Die religionslehrerin so gemobbt das sie weinend aus den Klassenzimmer gerannt ist.

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/3314205/der_arme_lehrer

Die drei Videos sehen nach fakes aus aber so kann man es vorstellen das mobbing in der Klasse/Schule 


Lehrer sollten sein wie in den folgenden Beitrag viele Jugendliche nehmen die Lehrer heutzutage einfach nicht mehr ernst.

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/5493816/Lehrer...n_papierflieger 


Lehrerin haben es allgemein schwer sich in einer jungenklassen durchzusetzen und viele jugendliche benehmen sich leider so daneben wie im letzten video.

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/4805830/Schuel...cht_was_er_will


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Mai 2009)

Redryujin schrieb:


> Mobbing in der Schule gibts überall aber meistens gehen immer alle auf den schwächeren los.
> 
> http://www.myvideo.de/watch/2915162/Mobbing_in_der_Schule
> 
> keine ahnung ob es echt oder fake ist. Aber so siehts in vielen Schulen aus.


wenn ich son video schon wieder seh dann möchte ich dem filmenden und seinen freunden gleich mal mit meinen stiefel so tief in den arsch tretten das sie die spitze ablecken können. (Ja klingt hart aber sowas kann ich ums verrecken nicht ab)
es ist einfach abartig und arm wenn man sowas machen muss -.-


----------



## Redryujin (11. Mai 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> wenn ich son video schon wieder seh dann möchte ich dem filmenden und seinen freunden gleich mal mit meinen stiefel so tief in den arsch tretten das sie die spitze ablecken können. (Ja klingt hart aber sowas kann ich ums verrecken nicht ab)
> es ist einfach abartig und arm wenn man sowas machen muss -.-




ich muss dir da voll und ganz recht geben, früher sollten die Schüler beim Fehlverhalten mit Prügel bestraft worden sein.

So jetzt ist auch mein Beitrag ganz fertig edetiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Mai 2009)

kein wunder das sich die lehrer nicht mehr durchsetzten können wenn wir ihnen in der ausbildung die pädagogik zu 2/3 streichen -.-


----------



## Kono (shat) (11. Mai 2009)

hat auch keinen sinn, weil die problematik bei den eltern und freunden liegt
lehrer sollen unterrichten, nicht die 2. mama spielen


----------



## Konov (11. Mai 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Wieso sollte ich sehen wollen wie es ist gemobbt zu werden? Das wäre doch verrückt. :>



Na also, kannst ja doch 1 und 1 zusammenrechnen! Dann denk ma drüber nach obs immer noch so unterhaltsam ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Philister (11. Mai 2009)

das wird wohl u.a. viel eher an eltern liegen die sich lautstark beschweren und mit dem rechtsweg drohen, sobald ihr natürlich völlig unschuldiger, keiner fliege etwas zuleide tun fähiger sohnemann angegangen wird, als an mangelnder pädagogischer ausbildung (dass ich nicht rofle). bei mir kommt eher der eindruck auf, dass all das aufgebauschte gelaber um softskills das an zu vielen orten vorherrschende, weichgespülte gutmenschengehabe erst noch fördert. gutmenschen wohlgemerkt, die zu feige sind, um für ihre schützlinge aufzustehen. lehrer die das eigentliche opfer nach draussen schicken, damit eine schnelle lösung erzielt und ruhe im saal ist - keine ausnahmesituation.

um durchzugreifen brauchts charakter und ein gutes stück autorität, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. beides dinge die man sich nur sehr beschränkt durch lehrgänge aneignen kann. mich packt manchmal das kalte grausen wenn ich denke, zu was für menschen ich meine kinder vermutlich in die schule schicken werde. mich wunderts jedenfalls nicht, dass ein erschreckend hoher anteil unserer politiker aus dem bildungswesen kommt.

so, genug über den kamm geschert.


----------



## Mikroflame (11. Mai 2009)

Nunja. Ist derzeit wirklich schon so ziemlich Schlimm geworden.

War eigendlich nie das Ziel eines "Mobbingangriffes", wurde aber zu beginn ( vor der Einschulung .. Lang ,lang isses her) von der Leherin abgelehnt, da ich damals kleinere Probleme beim "Sch" hatte. Sie hatte ich sehr stark dafür eingesetzt,dass ich dafür auf die Sonderschule müsse.. 
Haben es dann durch einige anderen Sachen geklärt.

In meiner etwas späteren Schulzeit (Gymnasium) hatten sich ein großteil einfach paar Opfer ausgesucht,welche sie dann ,entweder aufgeteilt oder fokusiert Gemobbt hatten.
Die wenigsten Lehrer hatten reagiert und wenn doch,dann nur sehr Mager,so dass die Mobbenden dadurch nicht abgeschreckt wurden.
Öfters wurde eher der gemobbte Bestraft, weil er versuchte sich zu Verteidigen. 
Dadurch wurden sie natürlich noch stärker Abgeschreckt,sich jemanden anzuvertrauen.

Auch habe ich noch einen jüngeren Cousin,welcher solches auch des öfteren Beobachtet,dass einige seiner Freunde angriffe eines solchen wurden.
Aber weder sie noch,noch er, konnten den Mut aufbringen,etwas zu sagen.

Da sah meistens in der Mehrzahl auftreten, machen sie selbst relativ selbstbewusste und unterschütterliche Personen zu den Hilflosen.


----------



## Night falls (11. Mai 2009)

> Na also, kannst ja doch 1 und 1 zusammenrechnen! Dann denk ma drüber nach obs immer noch so unterhaltsam ist


Ja, ist es.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Das Affenmensch (11. Mai 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Ich find mobbing schon ZIEMLICH unterhaltsam. Ob es nun in der Schule ist oder im Internetz.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Arm!

Körperliche/geistige schwächere Menschen zu mobben ist ein Zeugnis wahrer Schwäche.
Ihr seid nicht stark wenn ihr zu 5. auf euer Opfer schlägt!

Stärke ist dem Opfer beizustehen und sie/ihm zu helfen und zu verteidigen.


----------



## Konov (11. Mai 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Ja, ist es.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das zeigt mir doch ziemlich deutlich, dass du nicht darüber nachdenkst.
Warscheinlich lachst du auch über Benachteiligte, Dicke, Schwule, Behinderte und Opfer von Unfällen und Terroranschlägen?

Genau in die Ecke stellst du dich nämlich grade, was ich sehr schade finde.


----------



## Das Affenmensch (11. Mai 2009)

Es ist nicht schade sondern bemitleidenswert!

Mobber-und solche die es amüsant finden-sind verkümmerte Soziophoben die Angst vor "andere" haben.
Anstatt sie sich mit der Andersartigkeit dieser Menschen befassen,werden diese runtergemacht.

Ist ja auch viel einfacher zu 5. draufzuschlagen als zu reden,zu erfahren.

You are the Cancer of Humans


----------



## Konov (11. Mai 2009)

Das schrieb:


> Es ist nicht schade sondern bemitleidenswert!
> 
> Mobber-und solche die es amüsant finden-sind verkümmerte Soziophoben die Angst vor "andere" haben.
> Anstatt sie sich mit der Andersartigkeit dieser Menschen befassen,werden diese runtergemacht.
> ...



Ich wollte es etwas dezenter ausdrücken. ^^


----------



## Night falls (11. Mai 2009)

> Ist ja auch viel einfacher zu 5. draufzuschlagen als zu reden,zu erfahren.


Ich erinnere mich bei dem Zitat gern zurück an eine PM die du mir schriebst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Das Affenmensch (11. Mai 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Ich erinnere mich bei dem Zitat gern zurück an eine PM die du mir schriebst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



In dieser PM ging es um eine 1 vs 1 Diskussion und hatte des weiteren nichts mit Mobben zu tun!
Worum es im einzelnen ging brauch hier sicherlich nicht breit zu treten.

PS:Manche Unmenschen(/b/tards) haben soetwas verdient.Körperlich/Geistig schwächere Menschen nie!
Obwohl..Moment...vergess das,ihr seid geistig schwach...ich nehm alles zurück!


----------



## Spectrales (11. Mai 2009)

An Hauptschulen wird jede - auch nur geringste - Minderheit gemobt.
Und das alles um das eigene Ego aufzubauen.

Ich war 1 Jahr an der Hauptschule und wurde wegen meinen No-Name Schuhen gemobt und wegen meines Bauchumfangs sowieso.

Sowas sollte man einfach ignorieren oder mit geballter Intelligenz zurückschlagen, dann kriechen sie wieder zu Mutti..

Lg


----------



## dragon1 (11. Mai 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Ja, ist es.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


leute, die sich ueber soetwas lustig machen, sind genauso dumm und assozial, wie die die mobben. einfach ohne worte.


----------



## Noxiel (11. Mai 2009)

Keine persönlichen Streitgespräche bitte, auch wenn manche Kommentare absolut pietätlos erscheinen mögen, meldet einen Beitrag wenn ihr meint er verstößt gegen die Netiquette aber lasst Euch nicht auf einen emotionalen Streit ein. Leidtragende werden die unbeteiligten User, durch eine Threadschließung und ihr, durch eine Verwarnung und Forenpause, sein.


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. Mai 2009)

Diskutiert doch nicht mit dem... der lacht sich jetzt ins Fäustchen, weil ihr ihn ernst genommen habt... er will doch nur provozieren um sich groß zu fühlen und ihr geht auch noch darauf ein...

Mobber sind wie Heuschrecken, zeigt ihnen das sie euch nichts anhaben können und lasst euch nicht auf dispute oder Diskussionen ein, werdet nicht aggressiv, lasst euch zu nichts hinreißen... begegnet ihnen mit der ganzen Kälte eures Herzens und sie werden ziemlich schnell aufhören... kriegen sie keine Aufmerksamkeit, keine Genugtuung, keine Nahrung, sterben sie ab... wie Heuschrecken... so hab ich sie mir zmd. vom Leibe gehalten und mit einigen bin ich mittlerweile doch recht gut befreundet, weil sie irgendwann doch eingesehen haben das es nichts bringt...


----------



## .noaH## (11. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Wenn du dich da mal nicht täuschst... das ist bei weitem kein "Schulproblem"



Ich dachte immer das dass nur so eine Phase ist.
Also zwischen 12 bis 19 oder so,aber wenn das wirklich so ist dann wurdert es mich nicht das so viele Leute einfach ohne Grund ihren Job hinschmeissen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. Mai 2009)

.noaH## schrieb:


> Ich dachte immer das dass nur so eine Phase ist.
> Also zwischen 12 bis 19 oder so,aber wenn das wirklich so ist dann wurdert es mich nicht das so viele Leute einfach ohne Grund ihren Job hinschmeissen.



Es ist leider nicht einfach so eine Phase... sowas zieht sich bis zum tode hin durch, wenns ganz schlimm läuft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (11. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Mobber sind wie Heuschrecken, zeigt ihnen das sie euch nichts anhaben können und lasst euch nicht auf dispute oder Diskussionen ein, werdet nicht aggressiv, lasst euch zu nichts hinreißen... begegnet ihnen mit der ganzen Kälte eures Herzens und sie werden ziemlich schnell aufhören... kriegen sie keine Aufmerksamkeit, keine Genugtuung, keine Nahrung, sterben sie ab... wie Heuschrecken... so hab ich sie mir zmd. vom Leibe gehalten und mit einigen bin ich mittlerweile doch recht gut befreundet, weil sie irgendwann doch eingesehen haben das es nichts bringt...



Ohh.. Das ist so rührend  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich würd genau das machen!


----------



## Shrukan (11. Mai 2009)

Mobben ist ganz einfach.
Sei es beleidigen, jemanden ignorieren, bewusst ausgrenzen, Witze über einen reißen oder gar nicht erst ernst nehmen...
Wenn man nur Gegenwind kriegt ist es für mich mobben ganz klar.

Und es ist normal, das psyschiche überwiegt auf einem Gymnasium, weiter runter kommt es auch zu Schlägereien ;>


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Mobber sind wie Heuschrecken, zeigt ihnen das sie euch nichts anhaben können und lasst euch nicht auf dispute oder Diskussionen ein, werdet nicht aggressiv, lasst euch zu nichts hinreißen... begegnet ihnen mit der ganzen Kälte eures Herzens und sie werden ziemlich schnell aufhören... kriegen sie keine Aufmerksamkeit, keine Genugtuung, keine Nahrung, sterben sie ab... wie Heuschrecken... so hab ich sie mir zmd. vom Leibe gehalten und mit einigen bin ich mittlerweile doch recht gut befreundet, weil sie irgendwann doch eingesehen haben das es nichts bringt...


genau DAS funktioniert eben nicht, aufs maul haun ist leider die devise, gut im job nicht mehr aber in der schule


----------



## marion9394 (12. Mai 2009)

zumindestens sollte man sich nix gefallen lassen... 

petzen bringt auch in der arbeit nix - hab ich gemerkt ;D vorallem wenn man in ein neues team kommt und der rest eingeschworen ist... 

da kann man dann nur freiwillig wieder gehen und hoffen das es wo anders besser ist... :-)


----------



## Shrukan (12. Mai 2009)

Ja sich wehren egal wie, wenn die Personen merken, der lässt sich das nicht gefallen, tja dann mal richtig laut werden,
oder einfach zuhauen. Die werden wohl kaum petzen, dann sind sie ja selber in etwa das was das Opfer darstellt ;>
Petzen gehen muah


----------



## Maguerita (12. Mai 2009)

Im Prinzip ist wehren schon richtig, nur das wichtigste ist es sich Verbündete (sei es Freunde von außerhalb oder die Familie) zu suchen, mit den man darüber reden kann und die einen beistehen. Auch wenn es schwer fällt und man sich am liebsten verkriechen möchte. Es gibt immer Menschen, die einen helfen werden wenn man sich ihnen anvertraut, nur sie müssen davon erfahren.
Das Fiese beim Mobben ist ja, wenn es vorallem lange andauert, dass das Selbstvertrauen/Psyche des Gemobbten systematisch zerstört wird und das bleibt noch viele Jahre nach Ende des Terrors so.


----------



## Giuzz (12. Mai 2009)

Hatte auch schon öffters "Kontakt" zu Leuten die Mobbten, und da hat petzen echt nix genützt -.-
Das beste war ja als ich selbst, vor etwa einem Jahr mal gemobbt wurde und es dem Lehrer erzählt habe, meinte dieser nur, dass er nichts machen könne und dass es mit der Herkunft der Mobber zutun hat.. lawl?? -.-

Ich selbst war auch schon mobbing opfer, war allerdinx nie wirklich schlimm^^
Der Grund war glaube ich die zurückgezogenheit, aufgrund übermässigen WoW konsums...
(Seit einem Jahr spiele ich nicht mehr, und es hat sich in Sachen mobbing sehr sehr viel verbessert )

Ich kam immer nur mit mobbing in Kontakt bei dem es einen klaren Grund gab, wie bei mir die zurückgezogenheit. Es wurde nie wirklich grundlos gemobbt soweit ich mich erinnern kann...


----------



## Das Affenmensch (12. Mai 2009)

Giuzz schrieb:


> Es wurde nie wirklich grundlos gemobbt soweit ich mich erinnern kann...



Es gibt keinen Grund fürs mobben!
Diese Menschen erfinden diese Gründe...

Nur weil du ein WoW-Suchti warst,ist das noch längst kein "Grund" zu mobben...
Nur weil ich keine Marken-Klamotten trage,ist das kein Grund zu mobben usw...

Muss dich ja echt geprägt haben,wenn du glaubst, dass du der Grund für das gemobbe bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Klingt ja schon fast nach ner Entschuldigung für die Mobber.

Wie die Frau die von ihrem Mann geschlagen wird,dennoch bei ihm bleibt,war sie ja schuld daran ist,dass sie geschlagen wird..


----------



## vickie (12. Mai 2009)

Gut ich bin zwar schon etwas länger aus der Schule raus aber wenn ich mich so an damals erinnere......
Zum Glück war ich nie der Judas.

Das Problem beim Mobbing besteht einfach darin das in den Schulen eine Herachie herrscht.
Es gibt immer den einen ganz coolenObermakker und seine Helferlein......
Danach kommen die Bauern und dann die Hofnarren.....
Den Bauern passiert in erster Linie erstmal nichts.
Als erstes geht es den Hofnarren an den Kragen. Und zwar dem, den der Herrscher nicht mag.
Der Herrscher fängt an denjenigen Sprüche zu drücken. Dabei geht es nicht um Kleidung oder sonstiges sondern einfach um reine sysmpathie.
Da der liebe Herrscher das ja macht machen seine Helferlein natürlich mit. Heutzutage auch sehr beleibt neben dem Mobben sind noch ein paar Schläge damit der Hofnarr auch weiß das er noch lebt.

Die einzige Möglichkeit ist da raus zu kommen das der Hofnarr seine Klappe aufmach und sich gegen den Herrscher und seine Helferleinern erhebt.
Sprich sich gegen ihn erhebt und ihm eins auf die Mappe haut und zwar so das der Herrscher ihn von nunan in Ruhe lässt....
Das Problem, jetzt kommt der nächste Hofnarr oder Bauer dran.....

Es ist ein teufelskreis.
Und meistens sind es die schwachen die kaum Statur haben und den Mund nicht aufbekommen.
Würden sich jedoch einfach Hofnarren und Bauern verbünden wäre Ruhe im Karton.
Denn ihre Anzahl ist deutlich größer als 1 Herrschar + ein paar kleine Helferlein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das ist meine Meinung dazu und nunja hab einfach mal die Mittelalterlichen bezeichnungen gewählt um das etwas schöner dazustellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hotgoblin (12. Mai 2009)

vickie schrieb:


> Es ist ein teufelskreis.
> Und meistens sind es die schwachen die kaum Statur haben und den Mund nicht aufbekommen.
> Würden sich jedoch einfach Hofnarren und Bauern verbünden wäre Ruhe im Karton.
> Denn ihre Anzahl ist deutlich größer als 1 Herrschar + ein paar kleine Helferlein
> ...




Udn was ist wenn sozusagen viele Herrscher gibt
und nru ein Hofnarr?

So wars bei mir zumindest da hat man keine
Chance und meine Freunde gingen alle auf eine
andere Schule.


----------



## vickie (12. Mai 2009)

@ Hotgoblin
Dazu kann ich nur sagen, pick dir den größten aus der Runde raus und kläre das mit dem.
Es ist immer so, nimmst du dir den stärksten aus einer Gruppe raus geben die anderen auch Ruhe, vorausgesetzt du gewinnst.....
Wie du das jetzt kärst ist ja deine Sache, ich möchte ja jetzt hier nicht sagen das man sowas nur mit roher Gewalt klären kann.
Obwohl das Problem ist, dass in der heutigen Jugend leider nur oft diese Sprache verständlich ist....
Leider.

Man muss halt selber für sich selber herrausfinden wie man das Problem lösen kann.
Du kannst natürlich auch Glück haben und es gibt einen in der Klasse / Stufe / Schule der sich auf deine Seite schlägt und bei den anderen gut ankommt.
So das wenn der was dazu sagt die anderen nochmal überlegen ob sie weiter machen.

Ich kann nur von einer Erfahrung berichten als das mal wer bei mir probiert hat.
Der wollte mich immer vor allen bloß stellen und meinte auf einmal, hey den kann man ja bestimtm auch mal bissl verprügeln....
Tja hat er sich auch nur so gedacht, danach war er der der auf dem Boden lag und dumm geguckt hat.
So schnell kann man ein Blatt wenden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topperharly (12. Mai 2009)

das vid /Mobbing_in_der_schule_xD isn fake.... das is ne erste-hilfe-puppe.


----------



## Shrukan (12. Mai 2009)

Gut da ich super Erfahrungen damit habe, und ich habe glaube ich schon mal hier einen Thread dazu aufgemacht, schön dass es wirklich jeden etwas angeht, aber keiner was macht.

Erst mal zu Mobbern selbst.
Sind meistens die Großen in einer Klasse oder Stufe, kann natürlich auch eine Jungengruppe auf dem Schulhof sein, jedenfalls eine Person die schon etwas im Mittelpunkt steht. Klar dass der Mobber seine Komplizen hat, denn wenn man nicht mitmacht ist man ja uncool und man kann selber zum Mobbing-Opfer werden. Aus meiner Erfahrung her, die meisten Mitläufer des Hauptmobbers waren wenn ich sie einzeln angetroffen habe, wirklich total nett.
Also ich konnte mit denen normal reden, sie haben mir Respekt gegenüber gezeigt, war schon heftig.
Nun gibt es aber auch ganze Mobbing-Clans wie ich finde, eine Ansammlung von Menschen die alle mobben, ist eine heftige Variante.
Ich habe auf meinem Gymnasium nie Schläge erlebt, einmal nur in der Unterstufe da sind wir aber alle ziemlich jung geblieben und da war die Hemmschwelle noch etwas gering. Sonst gab es nur so was wie Ignorieren, Ausgrenzen, Beleidigen, Auslachen, Dinge runterspielen usw.
Halt all das was man macht in den Schatten stellen.

Zu den Mitläufern habe ich schon damit was gesagt, zu mir als Opfer muss ich sagen, es war nicht sehr lustig.
Ich wurde von verschiedenen Menschen gemobbt bis zum Höhepunkt in der 11/12. Stufe.

Was ich sagen kann, mobben wenn man jünger ist, ist definitiv einfacher zu ertragen als wenn man älter und auffassungsfähiger ist.

Also so Kleinigkeiten in der Unterstufe, mal Streit gehabt, wurde von drei Personen ausgegrenzt, nie ernst genommen, beleidigt und ignoriert.
War jetzt nicht die Welt, hat man auch keine Angst vor der Schule, aber man kennt dann schon das Mobbing von klein an.
In der Mittelstufe, kam dann meine erste Liebe.
Nun denn es lief alles falsch ^^ sie hatte irgendwie irgendwo in einer meiner SMS rausgelesen, dass ich sie "Schlampe" genannt haben soll,
danach folgte ein Jahr wo ich von ihrer Weiberclique nur runtergemacht wurde.
Also dass ich definitiv unfähig bin eine Freundin zu kriegen.
Naja war schon scheisse ne.

In der 10 dann das Erlebnis, dass ich meine letzten beiden Freunde verlor, durch einen Neuen in der Klasse, der mich gar nicht mochte,
aber meine Freunde... Im Endeffekt war denen ein cooler Checker wichtiger als ein Freund den man seit 13 Jahre kennt...

In der 11 und 12 kann man sagen, war ich alleine.
Hatte einen Menschen noch in 12/1 der dann aber ging und ich alleine da stand, und nur noch als letzter Dreck behandelt wurde.
Man kanns ja mit mir machen.
Jaja und es bedrückt mich bis heute, und wird es auch immer, weil ich es nicht mehr ausgehalten habe, Schule verlassen.

-

Meine Meinung zu meiner Geschichte im nachhinein:
Ich hätte mich von Anfang an wehren müssen, das Bild, dass ich alles ertrage und mich nicht wehre war falsch, denn so wurde es
zur Gewohnheit der Menschen um mir und ich wurde automatisch zum Opfer.
Bin in der ganzen Zeit vielleicht nur zwei mal ausgerastet, und es hat kurzzeitig geholfen.

Ich bin der Meinung, dass bis heute das alles auf mich wirkt was passiert ist.
Frauen ansprechen ist nicht mehr. Ich bin schüchtern, sehr leise, niemanden gegenüber offen, bis ich der Person richtig vertrauen kann.
Habe Angst vor der Schule! Vor Menschen in der Schule!
Man ist dadurch total verunsichert und es ist wirklich so dass da was im Kopf kaputt geht bei so was.

Ich würde gerne zum Psychodoc gehen aber irgendwie ich halte mich dann direkt für einen total Vollpsycho.
Achja weiß bis heute nicht an wen ich mich wenden könnte, weil Eltern glauben mir nicht und spielen das runter.
Also ich hab schon vor denen geheult, aber geglaubt hats mir meiner Mutter gar nicht.
Und wenn ich damit kam, sah sie es immer als Ausrede für xy an.


Nur mal so die Eindrücke eines "Opfers" ;>


----------



## Clamev (12. Mai 2009)

Böse scharfe Konter und zwar Instant!(Im verbalen Sinne)weis nicht wie das mit Physichem Mobbing aussieht weil das bei uns nich so war.
Aber Psychisch is schon ganz schon rund gegangen man muss nur gucken das man heftiger austeilt als man einsteckt dan lassens die Leute meistens.
Allerdings kleinere Wellen das kann nur eine kleine bemerkug sein kommen immer wieder wenn man sich nicht sofort wehrt kann das ausarten also einfach raus mit den bösen Spruchen hat bei mir geklappt Oberstufe mit Zahnspange unbeschadet überstanden.


----------



## sTereoType (12. Mai 2009)

als ob zahnspange in der oberstufe was schlimmes ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


man sollte nur aufpassen das man kein snickers isst ^^


----------



## Kurta (12. Mai 2009)

Bin auch der Meinung das "Mobbing" richtig hartes Ärgern ist , nicht so kleine "scherze" wie wenn jemand etwas ausversehn macht und ihn dann auslacht , macht ja jeder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . 

Glaube auch das man sich eventuell selbst als Mobbing Opfer ins Licht drücken kann , indem man sich z. B. bei den Mitschülern direkt von Anfang an ein schlechtes Verhältniss aufbaut bzw. Leute beleidigt , oder was auch immer.

Bin auch der Meinung das es in fast jeder Klasse ein paar volldeppen gibt die eine große Fresse zu riskieren. Kommt häufig bei den Hyperaktiven Kindern und Jugendlichen vor , war selber auf ner Schule die mit solchen Kindern arbeitete , viele von denen waren sehr nett und man konnt sich mit denen auch super unterhalten , doch da gabs dann manche die wirklich scheiße im Kopf waren wo man mit Wörtern nichts erreichen konnte.

Aber man kann ja auch natürlich gemobbt werden wenn man gut ist , ich würde denen ein Spruch reindrücken wie :" Na und? bin ich hier wegen euch in der Schule? in 10 Jahren werden wir ja sehen wo IHR steht und wo ICH stehe! , ich werde nämlich mehr verdienen als ihr vorzeige Hartz4 empfänger" , macht man sich natürlich unbeliebt , aber was solls , in der Schule ist man damit man im späteren Lebensabschnitt gut verdienen will und irgendwas erreichen will , net um Freunde zu finden oder beliebt zu sein.

Kommt aber glaub ich drauf an welche Schulform es ist , bin der festen überzeugung das Leute von der Hauptschule anders handeln und denken als die von Gesamt , - Real oder Gym .
Denn in der Hauptschule finden sich die ganzen Assis wieder die in der Grundschule schon dumm waren und ncihts getahn haben , anders lässt sich das nich erklären.
Meine aber auch das man die Klappe aufmachen solllte , einfach Schulleiter gehen oder zur Polizei und Eltern sagen , dann wird das Moben ganz schnell aufhören , ansonsten bezahlt man ein paar Skinheads die denen mal auflauern sollen xD ne scherz .

Wenn jedoch in den FH Schulen und weiterführenden Schulformen gemobbt wird , sind die Leute einfach nur hängen geblieben , anders kann man das net mehr sagen , wenn man mit 17+ noch über Leute herzieht die anders sind , stimmt echt was net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 #


zu shrukan
:"
Was ich sagen kann, mobben wenn man jünger ist, ist definitiv einfacher zu ertragen als wenn man älter und auffassungsfähiger ist.
"

glaub ich kaum , es kann schwerwiegende folgen haben in jungen Jahren gemobbt zu werden , wenn du von den Leuten Jahrelang gehört bekommst das du hässlig bist , kann es sein das DU das auch wirklich glaubst , es gibt so eine Krankheit , diese Leute wurden auch gehänselt weil die nach meinung der Mitschüler hässlig waren. Das schaukelte sich so hoch bis die Leute es selbst glaubten , obwohl die eigentlich vollkommen normal aussahen und sich net vor die Tür trauten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shrukan (13. Mai 2009)

So etwas wurde mir ja nicht eingetrichtert als ich jünger war, habe halt nur gemerkt, dass es Menschen gibt die mich wirklich nicht mögen.
Also, dass mir jemand etwas sagte was ich nicht bin kam nie vor ;> jedenfalls erinner ich mich nicht mehr daran.


----------



## Giuzz (13. Mai 2009)

Kann mir jmd sagen wie das in Deutshland ist mit den Schulen?
Bei uns ist 1-6 Realschule, dann ab der 7. Klasse wir getrennt in Sekundarschule und Realschule...
Sekundarschule sind die mit den besseren Noten... Wie ist das in Deutshland?^^


----------



## Aeonflu-X (13. Mai 2009)

1-4(Klasse) Grundschule. Dannach Sonder.Haupt.Real-Schule oder Gymnasium.


----------



## sTereoType (13. Mai 2009)

1.-6. Klasse --> Grundschule
dann bekommt man aufgrund seiner Noten eine Empfehlung für eien von drei weiterführenden Schulen.
Hauptschule --> bis zur 10. Klasse , da kommen extrem lernfaule Schüler hin (ich glaube nicht das ein Mensch von Natur aus wirklich so dumm ist)
Realschule --> bis zur 10. Klasse , besser als Hauptschule mit besseren Chancen auf besseren Abschluss
Gymnasium --> bis zu 12. Klasse , man bekommt in der 10.Klasse mit bestehen des MSA sowie die Realschüler den gleichen Abschluss und bekommt mit bestehen des ABIs in der 12. Klasse die Berechtigung zum Studium.

dann gibt es noch Fachhochschulen die manche nach der Realschule besuchen um ein Fachabi zu machen, mit dem man nur bestimmte Sachen studieren darf


----------



## Aeonflu-X (13. Mai 2009)

Das Deutsche Bildungssystem ist eh scheisse.(Musste mal gesagt werden)


----------



## Giuzz (13. Mai 2009)

Achso ist das, vielen dank für die ausführliche Antwort.


----------



## Hotgoblin (13. Mai 2009)

vickie schrieb:


> @ Hotgoblin
> [...]



Naja das war noch ca vor einem
Jahr in der jetzigen Schule laufen
immernoch solche dummen Kerle
rum ,aber wenigstens mobben die mich net.


----------



## Shrukan (13. Mai 2009)

Also wenn ich heute so zurück denke, ich wäre ja lieber auf die Realschule gegangen, aber man wurde ja nicht richtig aufgeklärt wie was ist.
Meine Eltern wussten es anscheinend auch nicht richtig und so landete ich auf dem Gymnasium.

Realschule wäre in meinen Augen einfacher gewesen, und wenn ich zu gut gewesen wäre halt nach der 10 auf ein Gymnasium und Abi machen,
aber auf die Idee kommt man mit 12 nicht ^^


----------

